# My Writing Is Paying My Schooling



## Chessie2 (Sep 21, 2018)

This post is meant as encouragement to all of you working hard to hone your craft and become authors who earn money.

I have enrolled in a Veterinary Technician program, which has been a lifelong dream of mine to work with animals. In college, I studied Biology with the intent to attend Veterinary School. Due to life, getting married and becoming a parent, I had to put that dream aside until now. The best part is this: my writing--a combination of my book royalties + ghostwriting contracts will be paying for my monthly school fees. It's amazing and I post this with a most grateful heart.

SO, keep at it! If your dream is to be published and do something fulfilling with your writing, IT WILL PAY OFF. I have been working steadily on my writing for the past 7 years, writing daily, continuing to learn and improve my craft. All of the late nights and hard work is paying off in a major way. In another 1.5-2 years, I will be a certified Vet Tech working with animals (my heart's desire), continuing to uplift my readers through writing romance novels, and most of all contribute a stable and strong wage to my family finances. My husband is proud. My kid is proud. My family is proud. My friends are proud. And this has pretty much happened because of my writing. Were it not for my royalties, I could not afford this program.

It's worth it you guys.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Sep 21, 2018)

That's awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## Chessie2 (Sep 21, 2018)

Svrtnsse said:


> That's awesome. Congratulations.


Thank you! I am so very excited!


----------



## Heliotrope (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, Chessie! I'm thrilled for you! You have worked so hard over the past few years, you totally deserve this. Congratulations!


----------



## pmmg (Sep 22, 2018)

Very happy for you chessie.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 22, 2018)

That is impressive. Not just the writing success but going back to school to learn a new skill and career!
Well done at all levels!


----------



## Chessie2 (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks, guys! I feel like I should say that my monthly payment is first of all, affordable. But my family is still in transition from the move and without the extra funds I wouldn't be able to do this. Just felt like I should clarify since I'm not making thousands of $$--the whole point is that you don't need much in order for it to make a difference in your life and writing is what we all love to do anyway.


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 22, 2018)

Well done! Congratulations on your accomplishments, Chessie.


----------



## FifthView (Sep 23, 2018)

Chessie2 said:


> Just felt like I should clarify since I'm not making thousands of $$--the whole point is that you don't need much in order for it to make a difference in your life and writing is what we all love to do anyway.



This. This is the foundation of my hope, hah. And I'm glad that your experience is proof of concept.  Congrats!

My own expenses are minimal. I've kinda built my life around this. So even an extra few hundred dollars a month would make a significant difference. It's like snapping up a part time job, one or two days a week, just for that added benefit.

Of course, like you—I assume!—I'd be very happy if some production of mine suddenly caught major attention and started flying off the virtual shelves at an entirely unexpected rate. But that will be the unsought boon. These smaller gains are greater by far than no gains at all!


----------



## Laurence (Sep 23, 2018)

That’s awesome, great job! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Chessie2 (Sep 24, 2018)

FifthView said:


> This. This is the foundation of my hope, hah. And I'm glad that your experience is proof of concept.  Congrats!
> 
> My own expenses are minimal. I've kinda built my life around this. So even an extra few hundred dollars a month would make a significant difference. It's like snapping up a part time job, one or two days a week, just for that added benefit.
> 
> Of course, like you—I assume!—I'd be very happy if some production of mine suddenly caught major attention and started flying off the virtual shelves at an entirely unexpected rate. But that will be the unsought boon. These smaller gains are greater by far than no gains at all!


Smaller is still something.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Oct 22, 2018)

Awesome indeed! Vet Tech & writer, good combo.


----------



## Agam Ridelle (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank you for sharing your story. Every once in a while I'm about to give up on writing, and reading stories like yours help.


----------



## Chessie2 (Oct 23, 2018)

Agam Ridelle said:


> Thank you for sharing your story. Every once in a while I'm about to give up on writing, and reading stories like yours help.


The only way you can fail is to quit.


----------



## Chessie2 (Oct 23, 2018)

Demesnedenoir said:


> Awesome indeed! Vet Tech & writer, good combo.


Thanks, Des! I just finished my second final in Intro To Vet Tech and scored a B in the class. So far, so good.


----------

